# Day 1 Raw



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well day one and I have to say - wow!! She has NEVER eaten a meal like that particularly breakfast and tea - she like the bowl and everything. We changed her to raw purely because she has been so hard to feed (she's 10 months now). She has had a little bit of diarrhoea and I hope that clears up as if it does I'm so pleased!!! Thanks to Marzi for answering my late night silly panic question xxxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yum, lucky puppy.
I'm glad she enjoyed it.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

I meant to say licked the bowl!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

she is lovely, my Dudley was (luckily) never too fussy about his food, but he was never excited about it either, until I switched to raw, and he used to get ear problems but that stopped after the switch too. Glad she enjoys it, I'm sure her tummy will settle quickly.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you - it's crazy today - every time I get up she goes to the kitchen and just looks at me!! - I'm not use to this - very encouraging!' Yah


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Wait until she demands her food. My picky boy tells me it's time to eat. The tummy adjustment is pretty quick. Also check what kinds of treats you are feeding her. Tried small bits of freeze dried to train. Careful if using liver treats for training as that can be too much offal if you are feeding a complete meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok thank you - will do. Was going to use as treat not training though ( in her kong?) - what do you guys think of the new tribal biscuit treats? They are natural....


----------

